# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Vía libre al proyecto para reducir la salinidad del agua del trasvase

## Embalses

*Vía libre al proyecto para reducir la salinidad del agua del trasvase*







Pescadores en el azud de la Marquesa en una imagen de archivo A. I. 
*El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente ha dado el visto bueno ambiental al proyecto presentado por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar para la restauración del azud de la Marquesa, una obra clave para mejorar la calidad del agua que se bombeará hasta el Vinalopó a través del trasvase, ya que permitirá reducir el alto nivel de salinidad que tiene el caudal.*


*F. J. B.*  La CHJ invertirá nueve millones de euros en la reconstrucción del azud para, entre otros objetivos, frenar la intrusión del agua del mar, un hecho que ha provocado que los caudales de la desembocadura cuenten durante algunos meses del año con concentraciones de hasta 14 gramos de sal por litro, completamente desaconsejables para el regadío. El estudio del proyecto por los técnicos de la Dirección General de Calidad Ambiental afirma que los trabajos no alterarán el entorno del azud y, por lo tanto, no se necesita un informe de evaluación ambiental.
El objetivo principal del proyecto es reducir la salinidad de sus aguas provocada por el avance de la cuña salina, lo que ha hecho posible que en ese punto cercano a la desembocadura del Júcar puedan pescarse hasta lubinas. El azud tiene una doble función, posibilitar los riegos hasta el Azud de Cullera e impedir la intrusión salina contribuyendo a separar el agua del mar de la dulce del río. El exceso de salinidad del caudal que se bombeará hasta el Vinalopó es, precisamente, uno de los factores en los que se basa la Junta Central de Usuarios del Trasvase Júcar-Vinalopó para cuestionar el agua de este punto del río que en ciertas épocas del año tiene hasta 14 gramos de sal por litro, lo que supone la tercera parte de la conductividad del agua del mar. De ahí que resulte básica una potabilizadora.

Un miniembalse que regula el caudal del río

El azud de la Marquesa es el último de los existentes en el cauce del Júcar antes de desembocar en el mar y sirve para regular las aguas del propio río, generando un miniembalse al que también llegan las aguas sobrantes de la acequia de Cuatro Pueblos. En este punto está previsto que arranque el Júcar-Vinalopó, de ahí su importancia como efecto barrera para evitar la intrusión marina. Según datos de la Red ICA -instrumento para medir la calidad del agua de los ríos españoles del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente-, el caudal del azud de la Marquesa tiene una conductividad media entre 1.300 y 1.500 microsiemens. La mayor punta de salinidad se alcanzó el 29 de agosto de 2000, cuando se llegaron a los 5.291 microsiemens. Los agricultores del Vinalopó riegan actualmente con un agua que está entre los 400 y los 1.000 microsiemens.

http://www.diarioinformacion.com/sec...-agua-trasvase

----------

